# Pagespeed



## horseUSA (Jan 29, 2014)

Working on improving page load times, please let me know if you notice improvements or lack there of.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2014)

Working a little bit faster it seems. However linked pics from the Photobucket site aren't displayed. But it might be caused by the Photobucket website. Check on Lucky13's posts.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, and we are down to just one facebook like button.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 29, 2014)

looks like photobucket doesn't like the hotlinking.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2014)

I see. Have you changed anything of the resolution for the site?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 29, 2014)

no, added compression and trying out Google's pagespeed apache module


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2014)

Humm.. interesting. I have had a much better looking picture since you upgraded the soft for the server.

As far as the Photobucket is concerned... the death of the nerds. There are always troubles with the site.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2014)

Noticed that the sigs aren't reducedby the server now, but the page loading speeds seems unchanged on the iPad...I'll check it out with IE in a little bit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Someone say speed??


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes he does but it is not the same as the bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 30, 2014)

my friend have bacon for that!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

THX My Master !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bacon flavoured speed?? Hmmm.....we might have a winner there!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2014)

Pages seem to load a little better on IE...but the banner is still leaning to one side...either align it to center or perhaps stuff bacon in the empty space!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

Maximize your net window or change the resolution of your screen for higher.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2014)

Windows (IE or FF) are always maximized and the screen res is set at 1024x768

On the iPad, the screen display is fixed, but very comparable to the 1024 appearance. And all cases, the banner is still thrust to the right and is cut off at the period before NET.
So I see WW2AIRCRAFT. and below it I see MODELI and a considerable blank area that looks to be #2F4455


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

1024x768 can be too less. The banner is of 965 pixels in the width. Also you have to add two margins of 35 pixels on each side what is 70. 965+70=1035. I'm running my screen on 1280x800 without any problem.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2014)

So we don't hijack Horse's thread and risk losing all of our bacon, I posted in the banner thread 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/change-christmas-banner-35947-34.html#post1096329


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

OK.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't comment as my internet speed here sucks worse than Lucky at an AA meeting.

But did I hear bacon flavored speed?


----------

